# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Heavy .223 pills

## mawzer308

As the title suggests, I'm after some heavy 223 projectiles, so far have only found stuff around the 62gr weight. If anyone has some surplus or, know where some are that would be great.

Cheers

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have many 

Send me a PM and I will answer it when I’m home tonight 

I have everything right up to 90 g Berger’s

----------


## mawzer308

> I have many 
> 
> Send me a PM and I will answer it when I’m home tonight 
> 
> I have everything right up to 90 g Berger’s


Excellent, cheers mate.

----------


## Marty Henry

Just curious what are they intended for. I've found for hunting i think that 77 is about as heavy as you can realistically go. Beyond that the bullet takes up too much powder capacity and the weight advantage is somewhat lost with lower velocity and terminal performance compromised. 
Of course if you are talking 22/250 with a fast enough twist then what I just wrote is nonsense

----------


## mawzer308

Yeah looking 77gr max, 1-8 twist.

----------


## Padox

Don't wanna hijack ur thread mate but where r u finding lots of 62gr would like to find a bulk lot of them as daughters rifle will only shoot projectiles in the 60gr range

----------


## Tahr

Reloaders Supplies have got 60 grn Sierra Tipped and 62 grn Gold Dots.

----------


## mawzer308

Yip as Tahr stated, also Gunworks has some 60gr nosler partitions and 60gr TMKs.

----------


## Padox

Yea all on the expensive side tho

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Yeah looking 77gr max, 1-8 twist.


Pm sent

----------


## NewbieZAR

i have 200 plus 69gr sierra match kings to sell

----------


## Snowgrass

@NewbieZAR I’ve been after some of those if you’re keen to sell them.

----------


## NewbieZAR

> @NewbieZAR I’ve been after some of those if you’re keen to sell them.


Sure am mate, ill have a count how many exactly i have. Cost will be $65 per 100, excluding shipping. Keen to sell the whole lot in 1go

----------


## Snowgrass

> Sure am mate, ill have a count how many exactly i have. Cost will be $65 per 100, excluding shipping. Keen to sell the whole lot in 1go


All good cheers, I’ll buy them all. Flick me a PM once you figure cost out.

----------


## NewbieZAR

> All good cheers, I’ll buy them all. Flick me a PM once you figure cost out.


Pm sent

----------


## TeRei

Going to see my mate and think might roll up some Targex 69gr. If they perform like the 95gr he might change forever.

----------

